# ackks winter kenpo camp



## lonekimono (Dec 21, 2003)

Happy Hoildays to all i now have the flyer done for the camp i hope this works?
i have tried to send the flyer along with this but could not
so if you would please go to  www.ackks.com and open it in there

  i'm sorry about this  

                  Happy hoildaysartyon:


----------

